

Font for people who doesn't understand Lorem Ipsum - juanrossi
http://blokkfont.com/

======
zellio
Doesn't this entirely miss the purpose, which is to showcase the selected
font(s) without the client getting hung up on what the page says?

They aren't supposed to know what Lorem Ipsum means. Further, it doesn't
actually mean much of anything. It's nonsensical in the best of places and
flat out wrong in the worst.

~~~
juanrossi
I agree, but for some cases when prototyping I think it might be useful.
Haven't used it yet, though.

